# Pit Beef Sandwiches



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

I'd like to hear your stories, recipes, techniques, opinions?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Do the pit beef recipe out of BBQ USA.  I'm not really a fan of Raichlen, but the recipe in the book is from Baltimore and is very good and really simple.  I've done it several times and have been very happy with it!


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2006)

I agree with Larry.I used the Pit Beef recipe from BBQ USA for the hunk of Beef I did and it came out good. I used a little worch S &P, Onion powder and garlic powder for a rub and then mopped it with a mix of beef broth, worch, oil, and the rub ingredients. IMO you will want to cook it around 250*-275*. Serve it with Big Bob Gibsons White BBQ Sauce with the horseradish.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

well I'm going today with Raichlens recipe.  Got an eye round, almost
2.5 lbs, used his rub exactly.  I think this may work with a good
mustard coating to hold more rub, but I'll try that next time.

There are two ways of doing this....some smoke it, some grill it.
I'm grilling this time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

I think I'd eat that raw!  Man that looks good already!  I think grilling will give you a really nice crusty moist piece of meat.  =P~


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Keep them pics comin' !  Don't let that battery die like someone around here did... :grin:  8-[


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Keep them pics comin' !  Don't let that battery die like someone around here did... :grin:  8-[


And who would that be? The guy that let both set's of batteries die?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

I actually had to take the batteries out of my sound system remote to take those pics.


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2006)

See Cappy that’s why you are the great innovator. I didn’t even think of that. =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

Pulled at 123.  resting now.


----------



## Jack W. (May 23, 2006)

Looks good Cappy.  How are you planning on serving it?

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2006)

Looks good Cap.   :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2006)

Hey Cappy, how about posting the recepe so I don't have to buy the book.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Cappy, how about posting the recepe so I don't have to buy the book.


Cheap-ass, yankee bastard.  #-o


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Cappy, how about posting the recepe so I don't have to buy the book.


IMO BBQ USA is worth it the BBQ Bible however is not.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

Serving like this...





<img>






Meat is tough as crap!  Lots of chewing.   Tastes good though.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2006)

Looks great.  Did you slice perpendicular to the grain?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Serving like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, baby !!!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

Probably not..
sliced it with one of these..





dang thing just kept going round and round.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Well, it looks fantastik!  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

I ain't throwing it away!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 23, 2006)

Pit beef is traditionally made with top round.  I did pit beef a few weeks back.  3lb top round rubbed with season salt, oregeno and sylvias seasoning...cooked on the kettle over direct heat to sear and then over thin bed of coals to finish...total cooking time was about 15 minutes per side for mid-rare...then sliced thin against the grain...served on hard roll with fresh horseradish sauce, lettuce, tomato and sweet onion...Tender and very good...I followed Raichlen's recipe!

Looked good Jim!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Jim you gotta cut any round roast very thin or it will be chewy.  Put it in a small pan with some beef broth and a couple dashes of worchestershire and let it simmer for about 30 minutes, it'll tender up a bit.


----------



## Puff1 (May 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Jim you gotta cut any round roast very thin or it will be chewy.  Put it in a small pan with some beef broth and a couple dashes of worchestershire and let it simmer for about 30 minutes, it'll tender up a bit.


Thats what I was thinking :!: 
Looks tasty though Cap :!: 
Hot beef sammie's for probably 4 day's =P~


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he cuts it thin enough, 6 days..  :grin:  :grin:  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so you do know what my friends up here call me!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2006)

Gotta shave those bad boys!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 24, 2006)

Oh man that does look great! =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------

